# Looking for a Fighting Tourney RP Through PM.



## Baalf (Oct 24, 2017)

Right now I've been itching for a fighting tourney RP, but I'm having a hard time getting one going. I tried one at a Pokemon forum a while ago, but it didn't get far. Now I'm trying here. I'm hoping for a 1X1 through PM. Again, light fetishes/quirks are allowed, and I have an idea for a large-footed character I want to use, but I don't want anything too gross like "His foot smelled terrible and was covered in toe jam" or anything like that. Personally, I really do like large-footed character and fatfurs... but I have a limit, so I'm just warning you now.

Also to put out there: *No, I do NOT have Discord, Telegram, Kik or any other chat program, and do not want to make an account on any of these because I prefer taking my time with an RP, and I also have low bandwidth. Please understand.*


----------



## Baalf (Nov 2, 2017)

...I wonder if it's really that big of a deal that I absolutely can't play in a chat program.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 3, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> ...I wonder if it's really that big of a deal that I absolutely can't play in a chat program.


I think it kinda is. With those chat programs, you'll always get notifications whenever the other player makes a post. With the FAF "conversation", or any other sorts of inbox, you have to at least reload the site just to see if there's anything new.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 3, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I think it kinda is. With those chat programs, you'll always get notifications whenever the other player makes a post. With the FAF "conversation", or any other sorts of inbox, you have to at least reload the site just to see if there's anything new.



But I don't have the bandwidth for chat sites, and being on a chat site would also mean I can't take my time posting like I could through PM, which is why I prefer it.

If you're interested, I'm willing to RP with you.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 3, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> But I don't have the bandwidth for chat sites, and being on a chat site would also mean I can't take my time posting like I could through PM, which is why I prefer it.
> 
> If you're interested, I'm willing to RP with you.


What do you have in mind ?


----------



## Baalf (Nov 4, 2017)

Steelite said:


> What do you have in mind ?



I was kind of hoping to go with my initial idea of having a fighting tournament or something along those lines.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 4, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I was kind of hoping to go with my initial idea of having a fighting tournament or something along those lines.


Sounds good, but what're the rules ? Magic is or isn't allowed, no killing, only winning by knocking someone unconscious, etc ?


----------



## Baalf (Nov 4, 2017)

I think I can allow a little magic, but nothing too drastic. The character for myself I have in mind is a transformer. His main form is a 5ft4 blue-jay, though he can turn into a 7ft6 creature kind of like my rendition of Road Runner: www.furaffinity.net: Meep-Meep! by BennyBunnycorn ...Who's supposed to be faster and more flexible, but loses arms. That could be considered magic. As for killing, yeah, I'd rather stick to just knocking the opponent out, but if you want to put killing on the table, that's okay.

I was thinking maybe it could be a two on two tournament, but I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 4, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I think I can allow a little magic, but nothing too drastic. The character for myself I have in mind is a transformer. His main form is a 5ft4 blue-jay, though he can turn into a 7ft6 creature kind of like my rendition of Road Runner: www.furaffinity.net: Meep-Meep! by BennyBunnycorn ...Who's supposed to be faster and more flexible, but loses arms. That could be considered magic. As for killing, yeah, I'd rather stick to just knocking the opponent out, but if you want to put killing on the table, that's okay.
> 
> I was thinking maybe it could be a two on two tournament, but I'm open for suggestions.


I actually prefer no magic, and... yeah, no killing either.
2v2 or 1v1 works for me.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 5, 2017)

Would you rather I restrict my character to one form and remove transforming or keep tourney fights to a single form while still allowing him the ability? Or are you fine with him transforming mid-battle. My idea's that he starts out in normal form, and if he thinks one form's not working, he switches to the other (Though if he gets hurt in one form, that impairs his other form, too), but you said you prefer no magic, so would you rather he just stick to one form?

Also, do you have a character in mind for yourself, or are you still working on it?


----------



## Steelite (Nov 5, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Would you rather I restrict my character to one form and remove transforming or keep tourney fights to a single form while still allowing him the ability? Or are you fine with him transforming mid-battle. My idea's that he starts out in normal form, and if he thinks one form's not working, he switches to the other (Though if he gets hurt in one form, that impairs his other form, too), but you said you prefer no magic, so would you rather he just stick to one form?


You can switch between forms, like human-werewolf, I don't mind. Different forms, different strength/speed/etc, but nothing of the sort like manipulating elements or the likes.



BennyJackdaw said:


> Also, do you have a character in mind for yourself, or are you still working on it?


I set up my sona about a month ago : forums.furaffinity.net: I did a thing for my 'sona


----------



## Baalf (Nov 5, 2017)

Okay... I have to be honest... your character is pretty ****ing bad***. I've never even heard of a Phoenix-Minotaur before, but they're awesome. He seems to be a very strong creature as well, which may ballance out my character who's supposed to be speedy. ...I notice a lot of people make up characters specifically for multiple RPs ahead of time, yet I generally think of a character for a specific RP on the fly. Is that wrong?

Now, how should we start. Maybe the two could be arriving at the Tournament to sign up for it, or maybe just dive into a match right off the bat?


----------



## Steelite (Nov 5, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Okay... I have to be honest... your character is pretty ****ing bad***. I've never even heard of a Phoenix-Minotaur before, but they're awesome. He seems to be a very strong creature as well, which may ballance out my character who's supposed to be speedy.


Aye, I'm terrible at going with speed, so yeah, I'll just keep myself durable and stable.



BennyJackdaw said:


> ...I notice a lot of people make up characters specifically for multiple RPs ahead of time, yet I generally think of a character for a specific RP on the fly. Is that wrong?


Nothing wrong with it, unless you somehow make the char able to counter or benefit from specific aspects of the RP. For example, in a fantasy world where you need mana to use magic, you just go with a char that has a large amount of mana and excellent mana regeneration to give yourself as little difficulty as possible.
Otherwise, you're fine.



BennyJackdaw said:


> Now, how should we start. Maybe the two could be arriving at the Tournament to sign up for it, or maybe just dive into a match right off the bat?


I'll go with the 1st option, to give the whole RP a bit of context.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 6, 2017)

Final question: Do you want to do the RP here or via PM either in the forum or the art site?


----------



## Steelite (Nov 6, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Final question: Do you want to do the RP here or via PM either in the forum or the art site?


Let's do it here, in case anyone else wanna join.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 7, 2017)

OOC: As of right now, any paragraph not starting with "OOC:" is in character.


Today marked the beginning of a grand fighting tournament. This was to be a team event that would involve a series of two-on-two matches ending in a grand prize. Many fought for money, others for glory. To some, the money prize of 50 thousand dollars would help them through life, but for others they cared more about fame than money.

Approaching the arena were two competitors in particular. There was a small Blue Jay accompanied by a larger Phoenix Minotaur. The Blue Jay was named Jonah Hawke, a feisty character who looked a bit bird-brained. While walking along side the Phoenix Minotaur, he was scrambling around his blue cloth vest and brown jeans, searching for something.

"Aww man, don't tell me I lost the applications," Jonah cried. "Aww, I didn't leave them at the diner, did I? You have them, right?"


----------



## Steelite (Nov 7, 2017)

The minotaur-phoenix (named Steelite) clicks his tongue, and goes through his bag, which hangs on the belt at his waist.

- Gimme a sec...

He takes out two application forms, one is his and the other has the name Jonah Hawke on it.

- Here, got it.

He puts the two forms back in his bag and zips it, making sure they won't fall off (unless somehow the bag falls off instead).
He doesn't have much else to carry along, other than a pair of black shields, one on his back and the other on his left hand.


Spoiler: Steelite's Shield











He looks forward to this tournament, hoping to get the reward so he can support his family better. He doesn't mind whomever he'll team up with, as long as the two can work together to win it all.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 7, 2017)

"Oh, good then," Jonah said before looking at Steele's weapons. Something didn't feel right. "Wait a minute, Steele, I'm sure the officials will be fine with you bringing that hammer, sword and that cool shield of yours, but I'm pretty sure the rules of the tourney forbid guns and projectile weapons."

(I don't know if guns would be fair in a fighting tourney, but the other weapons would probably be more appropriate, though I do want your input on guns VS no-guns.)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 7, 2017)

(I completely forgot about the rules of no killing... lemme fix my post.)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 7, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (I don't know if guns would be fair in a fighting tourney, but the other weapons would probably be more appropriate, though I do want your input on guns VS no-guns.)


(Fixed ; now I only dual-wield shields)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 7, 2017)

"Oh... okay, thank you," Jonah said. "Sorry, sometimes I feel a bit flighty."

The two eventually reached the admission hall where they checked in. They were then sent to a room where they would wait for their match. ...Though this was optional. Instead, they could roam the arena, attend an opening ceremony, or even grab some food from a stall. There was even a training room for brushing up on your skills. "So... What you feeling like doing before the tourney starts, Steele? It looks like we have some time before we're up."


----------



## Steelite (Nov 7, 2017)

After the short tour, Steelite shrugs.

- Let's get some workout. Wouldn't want any cramps in the middle of the fight.

And with that, he draws the shield on his back to his left hand, and heads to the training room.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonah joined Steele in the training room. There were creatures of all types of shapes in this gym, but there were plenty of big guys here. Jonah felt slightly intimidated by them. He knew Steele well, but these other guys were new to him. "Right... time to work on... my mixed-style." Jonah went over to a training dummy and started attacking it. He used all sorts of kicks and punches, though his punches were straight, and his kicks were a mix of several types of kicks, though usually his legs were kept fairly straight. "I usually find myself using Muay Thai moves, but I've been working on a grappling style called "Kama-Jutsu," Jonah said out loud.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 8, 2017)

Steelite takes a quick look at the other creatures, and feels his heart beating faster than usual, though it's more like because he looks forward to having a good beat-em-up with them in the upcoming fights. Other than that, he sticks close to Jonah.
He doesn't really feel sociable, anyway.
The mino-phoenix walks to a training dummy next to Jonah's.

- Aye, I'm a big fan of martial arts, but a total sucker at it. I'm more about using weapons.

He then starts to bash, smash, smack and whack his shields at it in all directions he can think of. Some of his moves also include "cleaving" the dummy's neck with the shield in a vertical or horizontal "slash". His moves seem to resemble some sort of mixed street-fighting martial art styles, though rather basic.
Because of the pointy edge of his shields, his "cleave" moves leave behind a bit of scratches on the dummy.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 8, 2017)

Suddenly, Jonah heard a crowd of people going through the hall. "Huh, the ceremony must have ended," Jonah said.  "It looks like we're in room 37, so our fight will be number nineteen. Do you want to train some more? I think we have a bit of time before our match, but we should probably have time to cool off as well."

(Want to bring in a side-antagonist character soon? I got an idea for one, but I want a partner for him. You can play him and make one up, or I could do it myself. ...Or we could postepone that idea.)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 8, 2017)

(Sure, if you want to. I'm up for everything.)

Steelite finishes his workout with one final smack at the dummy's face, then hurls his left shield on his back (his right one still remains equipped), and cleans his head.

- Yeah, let's get some rest, and save what stamina we have for the match.

Then he takes a seat and breathes in as deep as he can, to regain his energy.

- Hope the fight starts soon. The sooner it does, the sooner we're done with, for today.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonah decided to sit down with him to take a breather. A few seconds later, though, a large Armadillo-like creature with a spiked tail showed up. He looked pretty strong, too.

"Please don't tell me that's your partner," he said to Steele. He started staring down Jonah, unimpressed by the less-than-muscular blue jay.
"Why are you putting me on the spot?" Jonah asked. "I didn't even say anything to you."
"Is it wrong to be sceptical of someone?" the armadillo asked. "This tourney favors the strong, and you don't look very much of a strong-arm, birdie."
"What!? I... I can be powerful," Jonah said.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 8, 2017)

Steelite glances at Jonah, then back at the armadillo, and shrugs, looking rather indifferent at his doubt.

- So what if he is ?

He literally has nothing else to say in Jonah's defense, though. Or his own. He just casually clean his shields, with a towel.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 8, 2017)

"If he is... he needs to prove it in battle," the armadillo said. "I do wonder what your first opponent is going to be like. Me and my friend are contestand 40, so if you make it past your first opponent, we may meet very soon."
"And who is your partner, anyway?" Jonah asked.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 8, 2017)

Steelite finds it awkward for him to try to converse with the armadillo, if that's how the latter starts a topic. He was expecting the armadillo to be a cocky and boastful bully that'd push the others around, so he'd actually have a purpose, keeping said cocky and boastful bully away from Jonah.
It doesn't seem to happen (yet), though, and now he finds this nothing more than an awkward conversation.
He's a talkative one, but when around complete strangers, he's more quiet than a mute person.
He just hopes the match starts soon so he can get this over with.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 8, 2017)

"You'll find out," the Armadillo said before he walked out.

Across the room, there were two more characters. One of them appeared to be a tall blue gecko with a strange Yakuza-looking outfit (tall black coat/shades/pompodor). He was smoking a cigarrette and blowing smoke rings. The Gecko kept looking down at his watch, seeming a bit antsy. "Aww man, thirty-eight? I wish we got a match sooner," the Gecko complained.

(Do you want to have each of us play one opponent each in the matches, or do you want to do it another way?)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 8, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Do you want to have each of us play one opponent each in the matches, or do you want to do it another way?)


(I prefer you play 'em all, if possible, please. And let's get speed up and straight into the match.)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 8, 2017)

(Alright, I suppose, but it might be awkward for me to play your opponent and my own character's opponent.)

"Hey! We're thirty seven!" Jonah said. "You our opponent?" Next to the Gecko was another Yakuza: this one was a huge Goliath Beetle, a bit smaller than Steele. The Goliath Beetle just spit on the ground.
"Yup! Guess so," he said.

"Next up! Match 19! Jonah Hawke and Steele vs Kanji and Genji!"
"Match is starting, let's go," the Goliath Beetle said. 
"Wait, which of you is..." Jonah started.
"I'm Genji, he's Kanji," the Gecko said.
"...Got it," Jonah said.

Finally, they met in the arena. The two teams seemed well matched, but Jonah was a little nervous. "Errr... which do you prefer to go for?" Jonah asked Steele. "Ummm the big guy looks kind of mean. You want to take him in the first shot?"


----------



## Steelite (Nov 8, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I'm Genji


(This is gonna be sooo fuckin' awesome.)



BennyJackdaw said:


> (Alright, I suppose, but it might be awkward for me to play your opponent and my own character's opponent.)


(I don't wanna get subjective with how things might turn out...)

Steelite screams internally at the goliath beetle. He feels like his disgust towards insects is gonna be the end of him really soon... but, at the same time, he feels the urge to give him a proper whooping right here, right now. In response to Jonah, he immediately replies :

- On it. Lemme at 'im.

He almost calls Kanji "that bug", out of disgust, though.
He doesn't show it, but he feels like his fur is standing and his skin crawling at the thought of fighting against the beetle.
... At least it's not a cockroach.
He'd rather be disqualified for "accidentally" killing a cockroach THAT SIZE.
He glares at the beetle, shields armed :

- Big Beetle gonna get "big beat-tle" !

He bangs the shields together, trying to overcome his fear :

- Show me a good time, Satan !


----------



## Baalf (Nov 8, 2017)

Kanji scoffed and screamed, leaping into the air and trying to come down onto Steele with a meteor attack.

Jonah and Genji looked at each other before going forward. Genji went in with a sweep kick, something Jonah didn't expect. He tripped and fell on his back. He looked over at Kanji, who after his meteor attack, tried to go in with a series of punches to the face. "These guys might be tougher than they look," Jonah said to himself as he rolled out of the way of Genji's stomp.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 8, 2017)

Steelite dodges Kanji's meteor attack and interrupts his series of punches with a shield bash to the face to knock him backward, then rushes at Genji with a heavy charge to knock him out as well, and towers Jonah.

- Both of you, come at me at once.

He cracks his knuckles and gets in his stance, his shields all readied.

- I dare you. Both of you !


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2017)

"Huh? Me AND Genji?" Jonah asked.

Genji, for one, decided to induldge. Genji charged at Steele with fists blazing. ...Or so it appeared, but as Steele may try to hit Genji, Genji blew up into a cloud of smoke. It was a trick! Then, behind Steele, was Genji, trying to do a capoaera roundhouse by swinging his legs around to try and trip Steele. Genji ran with his image before, and used it as a decoy to slide under Steele for an attempt at a sneak attack.

Kanji, however, tried to switch things up. Kanji went to confront Jonah. "I play by my own rules," Kanji said to Steele before turning to Jonah. "Time for your turn, Smallfry."

Jonah curled up for a moment. This made Kanji laugh at him. ...But seconds later, Jonah started to glow blue. It was then that Kanji realized that Jonah wasn't cowering, he was transforming. His shape changed to a much larger creature: a strange ostritch-looking creature with blue feathers and a blue jay tuft. This creature was long in most regards: including long neck, beak, tailfeathers, tuft, legs, and most of all: his feet and talons. The only thing really short about him were his arms, which went from actual arms and claws to small, useless wings. Most notably about him though was, thanks to his neck, he was signifigantly taller than Kanji.

"Oh, I'm sorry, were you looking for me?" Jonah asked, sticking his foot out with the heal to the ground and the rest pointed up. "Here I am, idiot! Let's see if you can keep up... "Smallfry." It was like Jonah was a different creature altogether. As a blue jay, he was nervous, flighty and somewhat meak, but in this form he was confident and cocky.

Kanji tried to rush forward at Jonah. This proved to be reckless, as Jonah jumped back, spun out of the way and swung his leg downward at Kanji's leg. Jonah's feet hooked onto his leg and, with a hard tug of his leg, Jonah pushed him forward to him, causing him to stumble to the ground. Retracting his leg, he brought it around and down onto Kanji, not only trying to pin him down but trying to add pressure. He even threw in some whip-snap pecks into his back.

...But Jonah didn't realize something: Jonah was bigger and stronger now, but he STILL wasn't as strong as Kanji, who proceeded to shove Jonah off him and get back up. This caused Jonah to stumble backwards onto his back. "Not bad, birdie, but all you did was tick me off," Kanji retorted.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 9, 2017)

(goodness me, the length of the post...)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 9, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Genji, for one, decided to induldge. Genji charged at Steele with fists blazing. ...Or so it appeared, but as Steele may try to hit Genji, Genji blew up into a cloud of smoke. It was a trick! Then, behind Steele, was Genji, trying to do a capoaera roundhouse by swinging his legs around to try and trip Steele. Genji ran with his image before, and used it as a decoy to slide under Steele for an attempt at a sneak attack.


Steelite is surprised by the cloud of smoke and has no idea Genji is already behind him for a sneak attack.
However, he doesn't even flinch. Genji's attack hurts, but not enough to trip him over. And when he sees Genji is behind, he suddenly turns around for a "round-house shield smack", sending Genji flying away Dragon Ball style.
He then shifts his gaze to Kanji, and throws his right shield forward, hitting the back of Kanji's head from behind in an attempt to stun or daze him.

- Get yo @$$ away from him !


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2017)

(No offense, but how does Steele know exactly what Genji's doing? I just find it highly unlikely that Steele w0uld be able to react to that so perfectly, at least the first time around.)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 9, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (No offense, but how does Steele know exactly what Genji's doing? I just find it highly unlikely that Steele w0uld be able to react to that so perfectly, at least the first time around.)


(My wings can detect and track the electromagnetic energy inside the opponent's body to let me know what's coming.)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2017)

(That's a nice try, but it still kinda feels like you're power-playing. Even if he could sorta predict what Genji could do, would he really be able to react quick enough?)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 9, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (That's a nice try, but it still kinda feels like you're power-playing. Even if he could sorta predict what Genji could do, would he really be able to react quick enough?)


(The wings automatically react, not me... is it too much ? I can change it if you want to.)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2017)

(A tad bit. It's unrealistic for someone to be able to react to every attack like that.)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 9, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (A tad bit. It's unrealistic for someone to be able to react to every attack like that.)


(I'll fix my post, then. Just a sec.)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 9, 2017)

(Fixed)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2017)

(Don't be afraid to criticise anything I type up too. I often feel like I can go a bit astray as well.)

Kanji managed to duck under the shield in time, but he realized that his friend wasn't doing very good against Steele.
"Fine, Genji! Let's switch again," Kanji said before rushing after Steele to send some punches at his torso.

Genji had the feeling Jonah would be an easy target. He tried the same trick, using a decoy and sneaking behind Jonah. Because Jonah was too busy with Kanji, he didn't see the first time Genji tried this, and even though his reaction was, again, to jump and spin out of the way, Genji still managed to nab him into the leg. Jonah tripped up again, but managed to stay on his feet this time. Jonah managed to retaliate with a sweep kick. He kept his eye on Genji at the time, who jumped upward over his kick. Jonah followed up by thrusting his head outward toward Jonah while the rest of his body was trying to recover. Genji didn't expect this, and found a beek shoved into his chest. Jonah's beak wasn't as sharp as it looked, but it still hurt if Jonah hit with full force. Considering his position, he couldn't exert 100% into his stretch thrust, but he managed to shove Genji off and into the air, sending him reeling and falling to the ground. This was when Genji realized that Jonah might be tougher than he looked: something he didn't need to guess with Steele, who already looked super strong.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 9, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Kanji managed to duck under the shield in time, but he realized that his friend wasn't doing very good against Steele.
> "Fine, Genji! Let's switch again," Kanji said before rushing after Steele to send some punches at his torso.


Steelite gets in his stance and covers the shield in front of him, then slams his entire body at the shield, at Kanji, with all his strength, to knock him away as well.

- Outta the way, pretty boi !

He then goes to retrieve his other shield, and prepares himself once again.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 9, 2017)

Kanji stands in the charge and holds his ground. Kanji was wondering how he could utilize his horn, but as close as Steele was, his horn was two long to do so. This resulted in a shoving match until Kanji tried to break away. That was when he decided to charge at Steele with his horn first.

Jonah stared down Genji, who was lying on the ground. Jonah was hoping he could finish it quick. Jonah got a running start, running away from Genji before speeding off toward him. He then made a leaping kick at Genji, who had just righted himself. Genji disappeared in smoke right before the kick landed. ...Which Jonah expected, considering he already tripped him up once. Genji then came down from the sky, trying to land a falling kick on his back. Jonah turned his back away before the kick landed, and tried to counter by grabbing him in his talons and throwing him on his back. "Time to go for a ride, lizard," he said before rushing off toward the arena wall. Genji was just barely holding on, too confused to grab tight. Suddenly, Genji found himself launched into the arena wall as Jonah came to a screeching halt near the wall. This was followed by a kick and peck combo. He found Genji's trick fairly ammusing, but once you figured it out, it was hard to use it to compensate for lack of skill.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 9, 2017)

Steelite stands his ground with his shield raised up, as if he plans to hold back Kanji's charge attack. However, when within range, he suddenly smacks the shield with all his strength, and knocks the beetle to a side.

- Outta my way, pretty boi !

He then rushes in and goes for a relentless series of shield-bashes straight at Kanji's face, not stopping any time soon.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 10, 2017)

Kanji tried to prepare for this by quickly ducking, he then thrust his horn between his legs and, using his horn and arms, tried to launch Steele behind him and, if this were successful, he would run away before Steele could attack, which would allow him to try and think of another strategy.

Jonah had a feeling Genji was near his end. As he slid to the ground, Jonah was preparing for an attack. He cranked his neck back, waited for Genji to call truce. ...And when he didn't, he thrust forward with everything he had. ...But he didn't expect Genji to use his trick like this. When he got near, once again, a cloud of smoke ensued. Next thing Jonah knew, Genji was wrapped around his neck, trying to choke him to unconciousness. He tried to wrap his legs around to weigh him down, but despite his size, Jonah wasn't heavy enough. "Steele! Help!" Jonah coughed.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 10, 2017)

Kanji's attempt to duck doesn't help against the size of Steelite's shield, and the bashes still continues without any sign to end. That is, until the mino-phonenix's ears flick when he hears Jonah's call for help.
Seeing the situation, he quickly positions himself on the other side, having the beetle in between him and Jonah-Genji. As he stands on his tail and prepares his legs for a kick, like a kangaroo, he calls out :

- INCOMING !

Then, with all his strength, he kicks Kanji and sends him rolling straight at Jonah and Genji to knock the two out of each other.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 10, 2017)

But Kanji was able to escape his grasp before he got anywhere near Genji and Jonah. "You'll have to work harder then that," Kanji said before he braced himself for Steele's next move.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 10, 2017)

Steelite clicks his tongue, then goes for saving Jonah. He rushes at Kanji with his shields raised, preparing for another hit, but when near him, he suddenly bolts straight to Jonah and grabs Genji's tail. His talons pince at lizard's tail, then his fangs bite on it, attempting to make the lizard drop off.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 10, 2017)

When Steele tries to go for Kanji and Jonah, Genji attempted to intersect him, standing between them and him and throwing a serious hook punch at Steele's legs. If he jumped, he may still get a horn stuck somewhere.

"*Cough!* He's *Choke* not gonna make it!" Jonah choked while still being strangled. ...Then it hit him. It was obvious what he should do. Jonah's next move completely threw Kanji off guard. Jonah... transformed, back into regular ol Jonah Hawke. This caused Kanji to slide off of him down to the ground, where Jonah proceeded to send an elbow into his head.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 10, 2017)

Steelite frowns in pain at the punches at his legs, but not halted in his path, yet, and simply goes for a quick (but quite heavy) kick straight at Genji in retaliation.

- Outta my way !

He then joins in with Jonah, and beats Kanji to a pulp with his fists and legs, repeatedly.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2017)

Genji managed to block Steelite's kick and stops him from getting to Kanji. "You're strong alright," Genji said. "But if you want that victory, you still have to earn it."


----------



## Steelite (Nov 11, 2017)

Steelite grunts and puts his shields away, then readies his talons and bladed wings. His whole wings light up, now looking like a wall of fire and electricity, with the flames and sparks dancing along the "feathers".

- Fine by me !

He then goes for a series of talon-swipes and wing-slashes at Genji, in between punches, kicks and hooks. Every time his wings hit Genji, a small amount of fire and electricity bursts out. Not fatal for even an average human, but definitely gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2017)

(I've been kind of meaning to say this for a while, but it feels like Steele has a counter for every single situation, and what he doesn't counter he just absorbs. I've been trying to ballance my character out so that he's not always on top, but yours seems to outclass these guys so far that there's basically no contest.)

Genji tries his hardest to block these attacks, but every time: his arms get shocked or burned. Eventually, he couldn't keep up and took a hit to the head, being sent to the ground. Steele was looking down on him when Genji held his hand out. "E...enough... You're too strong for me," Genji said.

Over by Jonah, he was taking advantage of Kanji's pause, sending punches and kicks at his body until eventually, he TOO held his hand out and submitted. With that, the match was over. Jonah and Steele had won.

"That... that was easy, he he," Jona said out loud.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 11, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (I've been kind of meaning to say this for a while, but it feels like Steele has a counter for every single situation, and what he doesn't counter he just absorbs. I've been trying to ballance my character out so that he's not always on top, but yours seems to outclass these guys so far that there's basically no contest.)


(I mean, if you can transform, then I have my wings powered up, so I thought it'd be fair. But me in general is about defensive techniques and mere toughness, far more than offensive attacks. My only attacks when wielding the shields are bashes and smacks, nothing too powerful or unblockable or un-dodge-able. I only use my wings to get a boost of damage, but nothing too crazy like splashing fire and lightning everywhere.)

Steelite stops his assault when Genji surrenders, and drops his stance. His wings turn back to normal, with the fire and now only as much as a heater, and the electricity is completely deactivated.

- You're a tough *bugger*, pal.

He chuckles at his own pun and steps back to give Genji some space, then looks over Jonah.

- That was fun, hehe.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2017)

(No, that wasn't my problem. I actually think those effects are quite cool for him to have, it just seems like he's a tad too good at countering and predicting things. I think it's semi-fair for the first round when the opponents are going to be fairly easy, but for later matches I don't know if that would be as realistic.)

"Great, but our next opponent might be that Armadillo we saw earlier, and he looked tougher than Genji did," Jonah said as they were walking out of the arena. "And we don't even know what his partner looks like," Jonah said. "If you want, we could watch his match. It should be up next. The staircase to the stands is nearby."


----------



## Steelite (Nov 11, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> he's a tad too good at countering and predicting things


(A'ighty, I'll work on it, but otherwise I'm just gonna take all the hits and wait for the right moment to hit back.)

Steelite cleans the sweats from his head and takes a deep breath, while walking along Jonah.

- Yeah, let's see what he's about. Wouldn't wanna get caught off-guard.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 12, 2017)

(Do you want to make his partner, or do you want me to do it again?)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 12, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Do you want to make his partner, or do you want me to do it again?)


(I kiiinda want to, but I fear it may get subjective... okie I'll try this time. A kangaroo-raptor with a great-sword (blunt blade) named Jason.)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 12, 2017)

(Ooh, "Kangaroo-Raptor." Loving it already. Go with it. )

Jonah and Steele went up to the arena to see the next match. He heard the announcer bring out contestants 39: a pair of pudgey pigs, one wearing a black outfit with an 8 in a white circle wielding a long pool-cue accompanied by a larger pig in a blue vest weilding a long chain. They seemed to be bikers and bar-brawlers, but they looked pretty simple. Without a doubt a pair who wouldn't make it far.

"And their opponents, number 40: Rundar the Ankylodillo..."

Sure enough, rolling into the arena was the beast Jonah and Steele met before their fight with Genji and Kanji. When he got far enough in, he jumped up, uncurled and assembled standing. He looked like he could tear the two pigs apart by himself.

"Wow, I wonder what his partner's like," Jonah said to Steele.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 12, 2017)

(It's actually just a different form/species of my sona, but it'll be a different char in this RP, ye.)












Following the armadillo is a slightly chubby kangaroo-raptor that walks in, his right hand holding a great sword over his shoulders. He seems to be around Steelite's height. The sword as a whole, however, looks to be a bit longer, maybe at 5'8".
Once inside the arena, he stops next to Rundar and brings the sword to his side, as he bends his knees and lowers himself down a bit, getting in his stance.
He looks like he could cut the pigs in two with just one slice.
Steelite drops his jaw in surprise, at the kangaroo-raptor's appearance :

- Jason ? Damn, he joins this fight, too... this is gonna be good.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 13, 2017)

(Awww, now I'm kind of wishing I made a badass fat-tank character.  I'm almost tempted to make an alternate form for Jonah that's fat, but then I feel like I'd just be forcing something on you.)

"Jason? You know who this guy is?" Jonah asked Steele.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 13, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Awww, now I'm kind of wishing I made a badass fat-tank character.


(I can have my minotaur form like this if you want to. Still a tank, anyway. I'll just remove the flaming/lightning wings and add those effects to my shields instead.)


Spoiler











Steelite nods at Jonah.

- Yeah, he visits my weapon shop a lot. Always on mercenary-ish quests.

He looks at Jason from his seat, with a smirk.

- Pretty good with a sword, but nothing as fancy as brandishing it like those ninjas or samurais in anime, haha. Like me, he relies on brute strength and far less on acrobatic techniques.

Down in the arena, Jason makes a gesture with his off hand towards the two pigs, as if to say, "Come at me, bros !".


----------



## Baalf (Nov 13, 2017)

(Nah, I actually liked the version you were using better.
Bah, it's nothing. I kind of decided against using a fat-tank because that's generally what I use in RPs more often than not. Besides, my character already turns into a hammer target (XD) what more does he need to turn into?)

The two pigs go charging in mindlessly at Jason and Rundar. That's when Rundar held his tail out for Jason to grab. "Swing me around like a wrecking ball," he said to Jason. "They'll never expect that."


----------



## Steelite (Nov 13, 2017)

(Aye, okie.)

Jason lets out an amused smirk. Even he himself doesn't expect this kind of tactic, either.
When the two pigs get in range, he suddenly puts the sword away and grabs Rundar's tail, then goes for the biggest swing ever, yelling out loud :

- I CAME IN LIKE A WREEECKING BAAALL !!!

Then he smacks Rundar at the pigs, sending them flying like baseballs.

Steelite drops his jaw in surprise at Jason's attack :

- Oh sweet mama llama...


----------



## Baalf (Nov 13, 2017)

As Jonah expected, the two pigs were no match for Jason and Rundar. Just that wrecking ball tactic took a lot out of them. The little bit of energy the pigs had left was spent after more easily countered attacks. Pretty soon, Rundar and Jason were declared the winners.

"Hmmm, is this a good example of their might?" Jonah asked. "Those pigs looked pretty wimpy, anyway. Still, they are our next opponents. ...Are you concerned about fighting Jason? ...Or Rundar?"


----------



## Steelite (Nov 13, 2017)

Steelite grins while looking down the arena. He looks calm and collected, but his heart is racing with excitement at the moment.

- Leave Jason to me. We spar with each other fairly often.

His tail slowly wags, and his tail slightly flicker. He's obviously looking forward to going toe-to-toe against his rival soon enough.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 14, 2017)

"Okay, but our match might take a while to come," Jonah said. He looked at the two, and couldn't help but feel that they looked signifigantly tougher than Kanji and Genji. "They're probably going to want to talk to us soon. Oh... I feel more confident in my "Ostrich Jay" form..." Yet trying to walk through the halls in that form would be impracticle. Jonah's alt form was built for wide open spaces like the arena, not hallways.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 14, 2017)

Steelite closes his wings behind him together until they look more like a butterfly's, and makes his way down the hallway.

- Good, let's see what's about 'em. Been a while since I last saw him ; never thought I'd see him again in this tournament.

He half expects the incoming match to drag on for quite a while. He's been in lots of spars with this kangaroo-raptor, and both are equal. There has never been a single time where one is the victor, they simply agreed to stop after running out of stamina.
The other half of him feels like Jason might be at an advantage, however, with probably more fighting experience, taking on bounty missions and all. On the other hand, he's just a blacksmith, only somewhat decent with weapons in general in order to test his works before putting them on sale.
Nonetheless, he still looks forward to finally seeing who's the better at their game.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 14, 2017)

Sure enough, Rundar and Jason bumped into the two.
"Congratulations on your first round victory," Rundar said.
"Ummm, thank you?" Jonah asked.
"You do realize what this means, though, correct?" Rundar asked.
"That... we fight you?" Jonah asked.
"Very good," Rundar replied.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 14, 2017)

Jason and Steelite, unlike Rundar and Jonah, are far more casual towards each other, since they know each other fairly well.


J - Did you see those pigs' face when I mace'd my way through ? They really never saw that coming, hahaha.
S - You tell me, hehe. That was one heck of a move.
J - Mhm. So, you and that guy named Jonah are a team ?
S - Yep. Bumped into 'im yesterday. Asked me if I wanna join this tournament thingy, and I said yes.
J - Would be pretty disappointed if you had said no. Look at all the poor peeps about to be your punchbags when you test your weapons, haha.
S - Hehe, including you ?
J - Yup. Though, I have an idea, if you don't mind.
S - Go on ?
J - Let's have a sword fight in our match. I'm really looking forward to--
S - How many hours have you spent played "Metal Gear Rising - Revengeance" ?
J - Oh come on, just... just a few !
S - It said 685 hours on Steam.
J - I hate you.
S - Love you too. See ya.
J - See you too, hehe.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 14, 2017)

"I... I see you're handy in ball form," Jonah stated to Rundar.
"That's a bit cliche to assume an Armadillo monster like me only fights rolled into a ball," Rundar said.
"Well... it looks like Jason and Steele want to fight each other, so... I guess we're fighting?" Jonah asked.
"Hmmm, well I have seen you and your little "trick," Rundar started. "You seem rather quick, but you don't have any strength backing up your body."
"I... well, you'll STILL need to outspeed me," Jonah said. "You could try rolling into a ball, but you'd never..."
"Please stop using that idea," Rundar said.
"Well I'm just saying you'll... you'll have to expose your torso eventually, so..." Jonah stuttered.
"You're not very good at trash-talking, are you?" Rundar asked.
"Well... not in this form, but it would be impracticle to..." Jonah started.
"Not in THAT form?" Rundar questioned.
"I... I feel like a different person in my Ostrich Jay form," Jonah said.
"I don't see how," Rundar said. "I don't see how it will be any match for me, either."
"Well, the arena will be calling us later, we'll have to see," Jonah said. "In the mean time, do you... err, want to catch a bite?"

(Or would you rather fast-forward to the match?)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 14, 2017)

(Let's get right into the match, shall we.)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 15, 2017)

"Hmmm, if you want to eat with us, you'll have to earn it. See you tomorrow," Rundar said as he trailed off with Jason.

The next day was the day of the match, and Jonah and Steele were about to face Rundar and Steele's friend: Jason.
"Well, here goes something," Jonah said, dashing out into the arena as he was called. Jonah wasted no time transforming this time before taking a leap in the air as he exited the arena, stomping down with one level to the ground, one behind him and his neck crained downward. He wanted to make a dramatic entrance this time around.

Rundar knew Jonah would be easy to underestimate, but after last match, he knew Jonah had something in his feathers. This form had less versatility, but it was overall faster and stronger than his normal form. He knew, however, that Jonah would be weaker than him or Jason in either form.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 15, 2017)

Jason and Steelite casually walk in the arena, far less dramatic than Jonah's, but nowhere near as less intimidating.
Both of them carry a great-sword on their back. Once inside the ring, they get in their position.

- Ready ?
- Whenever you are.
- Okie...

As if in synchronization, they both reach their hands to the sword grip, and quickly draw them out. Steelite seems to have a more samurai-ish stance, with his right leg stepping forth. Jason, however, has the sword at the height of his face, pointing forward.

- Show me a good time, Jason !
- Okie, let's dance !

They both rush in and start trading blows. The blades hitting together with such force make a series of ear-piercing metal-clashing noises that echo across the arena.

(For a better theme of the match...)


----------



## Baalf (Nov 15, 2017)

Rundar's entrance, surprisingly, was very similar to Jonah's, except with a fist crashing to the ground as well. ...And no transforming. As the fight started, Jonay flapped his wing toward himself while keeping a wiley grin on his face. He was telling Rundar to go first. Rundar, however, answered with the same call: trying to get Jonah to make the first move. Jonah decided to do so, dashing quickly toward Rundar. Rundar threw his fist at Jonah's path. ...Of course, Jonah decided to surprise him, leaping over him, but latching onto his shoulders for a surprise technique. He was going to roll onto the ground and try to flip Rundar over. ...But it didn't work: Rundar was too heavy.

"Nice try, Bird brain!" Rundar said, smacking Jonah's rear as he tried to get away. Jonah would have to take into account Rundar's weight from here on out.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 15, 2017)

Meanwhile, Jason and Steelite are both at it with all they got. Neither seems to be having any advantage, even in the slightest, over each other. All attacks are countered or blocked, or miss the target.
Tension rises in the air, adrenaline rises in the veins, heat rises in the blades, and 
Soon enough, they come to a brief half, and step away from each other, to catch their breath.

- You're good... way too good, for a blacksmith.
- Same to you, pal.
- Your partner doesn't seem to be doin' too well, though...

Steelite looks at Jason's gesture and sees Jonah having trouble with Rundar.

- I think I've had enough fun here. Why don't you let Rundar have a go at you, while I go for your buddy ?
- If you want to.

Jason gives a thumbs-up, before casually walking towards Jonah, his hand gesturing back at Steelite.

- Hey, big boi, let's switch.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 15, 2017)

"What? No way, Jason's your rival," Jonah said. "Besides, I only messed up once. It doesn't mean Rundar's going to win, he's just taking an early start."

(You can decide if they switch if you want.)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 15, 2017)

Jason shrugs.

- Was askin' that cuz I thought you have a better chance against me. If you say so, though.

He glances back at Steelite :

- Looks like I'm stuck with you.
- There's no escape from me, pal, haha.
- I'd like to test that theory. On guard !

Jason makes a long hop from there all the way back at Steelite, going for a heavy overhead slash. The mino-phoenix, however, flaps his wings to jump up in the air with an uppercut, catching Jason off-guard and knocking him out of his path, making him almost fall face-first onto the ground. However, he quickly recovers from it, gets up immediately, and goes for another charge attack. Steelite jumps in with his sword raised, too.
The clashes of metal get more and more heated, until the Steelite's sword break in half. He lets out a smirk, and over-chargers the fire and electricity in his bladed wings, as he readies his talons.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 16, 2017)

Jonah looked back at Rundar who was ready to come in with a few punches at him. Jonah realized one thing: he hated the cliche of rolling into a ball, so he might not use it. In addition, Rundar's arms and legs were shorter than Jonah's legs and neck, meaning Jonah could use a reach advantage.

Rundar came in with his first punch. Jonah responded by spinning out of the way and sending a back-kick to his leg. Since Rundar was too heavy to grapple, he had to use his talons for damage, and it appeared Rundar's outer skin was penetrable. Jonah then jumped out of the way of another attack before turning around and thrusting his beak right at Rundar's face. Rundar was not happy with that.

"Okay, so you're not a complete pushover," Rundar said. The leg Jonah struck was starting to wobble.

(I'm tempted to drah Jonah in both forms, and maybe give his Ostrich Jay form a less cartoony makeover. It's starting to feel silly imagining him as the Roadrunner. XD)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> limagining him as the Roadrunner


(I should totally add a coyote fighter in and see how this goes xD)

Steelite starts assaulting Jason with his flaming/electrified wings, the bursts of fire and sparks quickly becoming a bit too much for him to block off with his sword. However, Steelite doesn't see it coming when Jason suddenly throws himself backward to stand on his tail, before giving Steelite a full-force kick and knocking him back.
Staggered backward by the kick, Steelite almost fell off, but managed to hold his ground and recovered from it.

- That's the spirit, Jay !
- I am quite good, ya know, hehehe.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 17, 2017)

(Ha! Maybe! XD)

Rundar had a hard time fighting Jonah. Because Rundar had never fought a creature with crane-like anatomy before, he was unsure how to fight Jonah. But after several missed swings, Jonah started to taunt Rundar.

"Come on, my grandma's faster than you, and I'm making a guess, cause I never met her before," Jonah said. "What, do you have a barbell attached to your tail or something?"

With that, Rundar swung his tail out at Jonah. Since Jonah was too busy taunting, the tail hit him right in the base of the neck. This shattered bones between his neck and his body, and Jonah's lucky it only hit the base, or else he might be choking by now. Jonah was angry, now. He then tried kicking outward toward Rundar's body in retaliation. Rundar caught Jonah's leg, which unfortunately for him, was what Jonah wanted him to do, as it allowed him to follow up with an Enziguri: a double-counter move where the user tries to kick the opponent, the opponent grabs onto the leg to stop him from kicking him, and then the user pushes off the ground with his other leg, and brings his leg around in a roundhouse to the head.

Rundar's talons left deep scars into Rundar's face, causing him to fall to all fours on the floor. Rundar started to breathe heavily, but so was Jonah after Rundar's attack.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 28, 2017)

Jason keeps his great-sword tight in his hands, preparing for another series of assaults at his rival. He knows, however, that he may not be able to hold off for more of Steelite's fire/electric attacks... and even if he wins over him, he'll have to deal with Jonah too. He plans to force Steelite to make this quick, knowing that Steelite's tactic is by dragging on the fight with his toughness to wear the opponent out.
With that in mind, he draws out a small knife in his left-hand, and his large great-sword now on his right only.
Steelite notices the change of tactics, and recognizes it as Jason's notorious "massacre" style (though the weapons themselves are obviously blunt enough to prevent fatal injuries), and gets in his stance, looking slightly nervous.

- Going all out now, are we ?...
- You bet, buddy. Prepare to have a bad time.
- Not if I can help it, fella.

Steelite steps back a bit, and holds up what looks like a cogwheel in front of his chest, as he activates it. It starts to construct into a full set of golden armor that covers his torso, hands, legs and hooves. It appears to resemble a blacksmith's apron.
His horns and hooves also turn yellow.






(I prefer being a pure-blooded minotaur )

He then makes his stance.

- Prepare yourself !

Jason lets out a roar and jumps in with his great-sword and dagger.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 28, 2017)

"You... you're tougher than you look, blue-jay," Rundar said. "I feel... tired."

"Told you it takes more than strength," Jonah said. Jonah crained his neck and noticed a change in the fight. Jonah noticed Rundar seemed to be ready to quit, so he rushed over to the other two. "Hey, Steelite, need a neck?" Jonah asked him as he noticed the two fighting.

(Oh, are you changing your character a bit?)


----------



## Steelite (Nov 28, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Oh, are you changing your character a bit


(Yeah, let's just go with me as a minotaur this whole time. And, that'd be the armor I have for the Mega Man RP you mentioned earlier.)

Steelite is too busy with the fight to notice Jonah coming in, until he has to roll-dodge out of the way from Jason's overhead slash. However, both of them reply to Jonah :

- Don't interfere !

Steelite gets back on his feet right after that, as if his armor doesn't weight anywhere near as much as it looks, and adds :

- This is between us.

Jason prepares his blades once again, a smirk on his face.

- And it ends here.
- Alright, let's dance !

Jason follows right after that and makes a leap at Steelite, his blades swinging wildly and violently around. However, Steelite sends at Jason a palm strike that blasts out a wave of infrasound and ultrasound, sending Jason flying mid air. Jason manages to land on his feet and goes for another strike, but is blocked and knocked down again by Steelite's shield, before the minotaur goes for a palm strike on the ground, sending bursts of electricity everywhere. The voltage isn't high enough for any serious injuries, but Jason's stamina is completely drained after that, as he collapses on his knees, with heavy breaths.

- Huff... huff... well done, friend... you defeated me...
- Same to you, pal.

Steelite gets Jason back on his feet, as the latter puts his blades away, and goes for q hand-shake.

- Was fun fighting with you, man.
- Same here, buddy.
- I feel bad for whoever is gonna face you and that bird guy in the next match, haha.
- Just as I feel bad for whoever faces you in your bounty missions, hehe.

With that, the two give each other a bro-fist, before Jason walks out of the arena.

- Let's go, Rundar. We're done here.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2017)

(??? Huh, I was not notified of this.)

"Hmph, so you two deserve to be here," Rundar said. "You know, you two compliment each other well as a team. I'm actualy quite surprised there are not more like us?"
"Huh? More like "Us?" Jonah asked.
"The tourney rules state that you can go alone or with a partner, and most competitors went alone," Rundar said. "In fact, most of the actual teams have been eliminated."
"Wow, these guys must be really powerful if they want to go alone," Jonah said.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 1, 2017)

Steelite seems nervous at what Rundar said. If most teams have been eliminated and the solo fighters are left, then he and Jonah are gonna be in for it for real, from here on.
He taps on Jonah's shoulders.

- Let's take a break off this. I need better preparation, or I'm not gonna make it.


----------



## Xinehma (Dec 4, 2017)

_A three foot fox man can be seen at a concession stand. He is purchasing a bag of peanuts, salted of course. 'Just watch the fights and eat your peanuts. You are not capable of fighting these people, oh god look at that man behind you.' Turning around he witnessed a behemoth of a bear with enormous.... everything. Oh god he could probably fit inside his arm. 'Don't think about that he will ju-' _"Your peanuts sir?" _Oh right he had been waiting on his peanuts. _"Er, yeah, thanks." _He had already payed the lady, so he took his bag and left. Finding the area of watching he took his seat, _"Uh.... I am here." _Oh god what if me made a mistake what if he made a mistake WHAT IF HE MADE A MISTAKE?_


----------

